
Twitter invests $70M in Soundcloud - untilHellbanned
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/15/business/media/twitter-invests-70-million-in-soundcloud-music-service.html
======
untilHellbanned
With this and the purchasing of rights to NFL games, I like Twitter's media
strategy. Think they need more of this, though not sure how much cash they
have so gotta see the ROI before going too crazy with this spending spree.

